# Soil Test 8.14



## Ecukingbuddy (Jul 22, 2018)

Got my soil test done, so I can have a baseline to keep track of and was recommended as one of the first things for me to do. Pleasantly surprised by the results. Only thing I have done to the lawn is add Milo and RGS.

Seems I need to add some Micronutrients and specifically Iron. Is it better to use a liquid version or pellet version?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

With your ph. at 6.4 you could use the granular and have good results from it.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Get you some of the new Ironite at 20% iron now.

slomo


----------

